# Ad-corpus



## Like an Angel

Hi gang!

This is the soup of the day... what's the meaning of "ad-corpus"? I've read it in a leasing agreement, it says: "The tenant receives and accepts a property "ad-corpus", located at..."

En un contrato de locación de inmuebles, tengo una cláusula que dice : "LA LOCADORA da en alquiler a EL/LA LOCATARIO/A, quien acepta y recibe de conformidad en dicho carácter, *UN LOCAL COMERCIAL *“ad-corpus”, ubicado en calle_________________de la Ciudad de __________" ¿Qué significa ad-corpus"?

Cheers! and thanks in advance!


----------



## jazyk

No entiendo nada de leyes. Puedo simplemente decir que ad corpus significa en latín al/para el cuerpo. No sé si esto te ayuda.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡Muchas gracias jazyk!!

Aunque todavía no termino de entender porqué ponen eso en el contrato.

Esperemos a ver si alguien que conozca algo del tema me ilumina un poco más.


----------



## Cagey

This link gives the equivalent Spanish legal term (_cuerpo cierto_), as well as an explanation (in English) of what it means as a legal term.   

As Jazyk says, in Latin _ad corpus_ means literally "towards/ to  the body".


----------



## nuevoestudiante

"Ad corpus et non ad mensuram" significa que el inmueble se arrenda (o vendese también) sin ninguna medición, en el estado corriente y visible.











________________________________

_*NEC SPE NEC METU*_


----------



## LatinImage

The equivalent in English may be or you may use - *AS IS* - which means "_in whatever condition it presently exists_". 
Realtors and brokers use that term when selling a property that is not new or not in mint condition. Car dealers make reference to the same expression either if the vehicle is brand new or used. Pawn Shops share the same too.
Attorneys at law or Lawyers in South America learn and use Latin terminology in their speech and legal writing.
In many Chilean Universities, for instance, Latin and Greek is or was mandatory in the career path.

I was one of those who had big headaches during two years because of these career path requirements.

*****
Un equivalente que se puede utilizar en inglés  es - *AS IS*  - que significa o aduce que el artículo, vehículo o propiedad se vende en las condiciones  en que encuentra el producto.
Los distribuidores de automóviles o carros o vehículos motorizados hacen mención al mismo término aquí en los Estados Unidos. Los *Pawn Shops [tiendas de artículos usados o segunda mano] *también comparten dicha expresión.
Cabe señalar que los abogados y notarios públicos en Sudamérica - que por ley deben ser abogados - utilizan mucha terminología en Latin. Por lo tanto, una gan mayoría deberí entender dichos términos. En muchas universidades chilenas, por ejemplo, es o era obligatorio el Latin y el Griego . Fue un gran dolor de cabeza que tuve que soportar y aprobar como futuro profesor de idiomas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_*Ad corpus*_. Expresión jurídica. "Al cuerpo", "a la totalidad". Se dice de la venta de un inmueble en el que se ajusta el precio del conjunto o totalidad sin especificar la medida de la superficie. Se opone a _ad mensuram_ "conforme a medida". (Fuente: Herrero Llorente, Víctor-José, _Diccionario de expresiones y frases latinas_. Editorial Gredos, Madrid, 19923.)


----------

